# Bonding/training



## Jujuondatbeat (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I have a pair of 3 months old budgies that love me, but are terrified of my family. Its hard to spend time with them since they try to fly away every time somebody enters the room or walks by. How do I get them to be ok with other people besides me? The, Julia


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the information in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum. 
What your budgie's are doing is normal if they have not developed trust with the other people in your household.

Working with them using Positive Reinforcement Training should help.*


----------



## Jujuondatbeat (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome! Thx


----------

